# Father's Day Fatty Fling w/ Q-View



## buck wheezer (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, it didn't turn out exactly as I had hoped. A little rain slowed things down, and I just didn't feel like hustling.

*The Menu:*
Sausage, Bacon, and Cheese Biscuit Fatty


Pizza Fatty (Pepperoni, Mozarella, Sun-dried Tomatoes)


Bleu Cheeseburger Fatty w/ Onions, Green Peppers, and Bacon (using ground sirloin)


*Before: *(Biscuit, Burger, Pizza)


*During:* (Biscuit--note the blowout, Burger, Pizza)


*After:* (Biscuit, Burger, Pizza)


*Notes:*
Too much biscuit dough. I had cut the rounds in half and stretched them, but I used too many.
Need to season the ground beef somehow. My wife suggested chipotle powder, but that often overwhelms everything. A little salt and pepper would have done wonders, duh....
Too much mozarella. Not way too much, but enough to erupt.
Sun-dried tomatoes ROCK!
Maintained 250 degrees throughout, but I think the Rival KC is too small to handle so much so it took nearly four hours to reach temperature. The ground beef was still about 20 degrees cooler (any thoughts?); so (confession time) I finished it off in the oven.
Kids all loved the samples. Breakfast ought to be fun!

Happy Father's Day, Dads!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 16, 2008)

Great work Buck. Its fun to create something new. They all look very tastey.


----------



## seboke (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow!  The fatty imagination is running full throttle!!  Great job!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 16, 2008)

nice nice nice.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks good and tasty


----------



## erain (Jun 16, 2008)

great job, i think we are in the midst of a fatty revolution here. seeing what has been happening with fatties past few weeks, i dont brleive it going to slow down soon. i predict this is going to snowball, matter of fact think avalanche is just beginning. again great lookin fatties!!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

A biscuit fattie? OMG!!!
that is so original....How amazing was that? bummer about the blow out....thanks for the great view and the notes!


----------



## gt2003 (Jun 19, 2008)

Will someone please post the link to the fatty with the biscuits on the outside.  I thought it was interesting when I read it but can't seem to find it now.

Nice work Buck Wheezer.  Your creativity is unparallelled.  Keep up the good work.  I'm feeling the fatty urge comin' on again soon.

P.S. - great idea on the "fatty forum".  I always had a battle going on in my little square head on where to post fatty posts.


----------

